# Chunni Tips And Tricks :)



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 10, 2012)

This weekend (today to Sunday) is India Fest here... lots of food, clothes, jewellery, and entertainment.  A few weekends ago I bought a punjabi suit to wear at the Gurdwara because they are comfortable, and because I stuck out like a sore thumb being the only woman in western clothes there... Well, I bought another one today from the same lady (she is also a Sikh) and well, she also asked me if I would be part of her 'fashion show' on stage at the India Fest on Sunday afternoon after the Gurdwara service!  I was astonished!!!!!!!  I asked her if me being white as a ghost mattered...LOL she told me lots of white western women come into her store because Indian clothes are so beautiful and comfortable, but she said most can't pull it off - it just doesn't look right.  Well she told me (her words) that I must have Punjabi in my soul..... because the way I carry myself wearing anything I tried on of hers, plus my figure suits it.  Anyway, this is the one I bought, and so I have another suit for wearing to the Gurdwara so I can alternate.  (and I also have to wear it at the Festival on the catwalk on Sunday LOL)  This one is a bit more dressy though than the other one I bought, because the entire front is beadwork!! It's my fav colours together... burgundys, browns, greens... and kind of gold detailing over top and the beadwork is all gold tones...  Anyway what do you think?  Can I pull it off at the show?? How about at the Gurdwara?  Will I fit in?? btw the pants are Patialla in burgundy.  The chunni also has some little bits of beadwork on it too.... it's so beautiful... the pic (and my pasty body) do not do it justice!

Anyway, I can see me buying Indian clothes being addictive


----------



## Ishna (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *

Akasha bhenji you do wear the suit very nicely.  I think because of your dark hair you can carry the dark red colour very nicely.  It's really nice you've been invited to participate in the fashion show!  Inclusion in the community is really important.  You're lucky.



> but she said most can't pull it off - it just doesn't look right.



Yep that would be me with my blonde hair and clutzy manner with the chunni!  I can wear dark blue and possibly dark green but dark red just looks weird on me.  My favourite suit is dark red and brown but it doesn't fit me anymore   My usual one is mostly white with a dark purple swirl pattern and glitter on it.  

Salwar kameez is the most awesome clothing in the world and I wish I had the bravery to wear it all the time.

The chunni would get annoying though - how do other women manage it?  Mine are CONSTANTLY falling off my shoulders.  It makes seva difficult unless I take it off my head and tie the ends behind my back.  Which is fine if I've got a cover on my head because I don't like getting around with my bare noggin.  So thinking about walking around shopping centres or even my workplace with it slipping all the time might get a bit embarrassing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *



Ishna said:


> The chunni would get annoying though - how do other women manage it?  Mine are CONSTANTLY falling off my shoulders.  It makes seva difficult unless I take it off my head and tie the ends behind my back.  Which is fine if I've got a cover on my head because I don't like getting around with my bare noggin.  So thinking about walking around shopping centres or even my workplace with it slipping all the time might get a bit embarrassing.
> 
> Thoughts?



#1 trick I plan on using:  HAIR PINS!  You can get decorative bobby pins with like gold or bronze colour beads on them etc.  To keep the chunni on my head, (I tried this last weekend) I put just one in the front, just to side (where a side part would be, about an inch or so back on my hair) Mine has gold mirror beads glued on it, so it really matches, and yet doesn't stand out too much - but definitely keeps the chunni from sliding off the back of my head.  

Now out and about when its not on your head, I figured out, you drape the centre low in the front... so the weight kind of balances front to back... thats why its riding so low in the front in the pic above.  Have a few safety pins handy and pin the chunni to your shoulders so it won't slide off.  Remember they are there though when you go to take it off, because you don't want to cause a pick in a beautiful chunni!


----------



## Ishna (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *

Thanks.   I've got is sussed keeping it on my head, either with hair clips or by wearing a cover underneath it so it clings.

It's the ends which keep sliding off my shoulders that cause me grief.  I've tried the balancing act like you in the picture but I mustn't be lining it up right - will try again tomorrow.

I've seen comments by ladies in India who wear their chunni draped over one shoulder only, and they pin it to the shoulder just like you said.

Perhaps its time for a little kameez and chunni voodoo... (sticking pins in it) hehehe


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *

Should rename this thread: CHUNNI TIPS AND TRICKS


----------



## namjiwankaur (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *

The bobby pin is such a good idea!!!

J.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *

ahhh.. cant stop myself from jumping in this ladies thread lol... 

Sister Akasha, I must say you are looking stunning in Punjabi suit and colors are making you more glowing. It would give me great delight if you take this modesty to the next step of covering your head, and having long uncut hair. Of course one step at a time, however small it is!

I would prefer paying more attention to connecting with Guru Sahib Ji in the gurudwara and sticking to basic tenets of Sikhi, instead of getting into fashion show etc. Yes, call it manly blah blah lol... Just throwing my two cents ji... Please feel free to ignore it fully.

Sat Si Akaal to all bhain jios here

With Regards, 
Arvind.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *



Arvind said:


> ahhh.. cant stop myself from jumping in this ladies thread lol...
> 
> Sister Akasha, I must say you are looking stunning in Punjabi suit and colors are making you more glowing. It would give me great delight if you take this modesty to the next step of covering your head, and having long uncut hair. Of course one step at a time, however small it is!
> 
> ...



I fully plan on growing my hair once I finish in the Navy (about 4 years left) until then, the unique environment of my career on board submarines means that we practice OFTEN for things like fires where you need to get a mask on quickly.  Those masks, have rubber tabs where you pull to tighten it to get a seal, and my hair always gets stuck. Once it's stuck, theres no way out... every fire exercise I end up pulling out wads of hair when I try to get myself unstuck and the mask off   its not fun.  SO every time I have tried to grow it, it ends up looking like chunks of frizz.  This is about as long as I can go for now (I have entirely stopped all other hair removal however) I also can't keep my head covered all the time for the same reasons... safety and being able to get into fire fighting masks.  

As for the fashion show thing, it's just a one time fun thing that I was asked to do tomorrow afternoon at a local festival that lasts only a few days.  The owner of the clothing store is Sikh and she asked me to do it to show that pasty Gori CAN wear Punjabi suits... In the morning I will be at the Gurdwara though... and the chunni will be firmly hair-pinned on my head.  

Trust me when I say, I seriously focus on what is going on at the Gurdwara - I usually have to watch the screen as there are English translations on it, but sometimes I just close my eyes and let myself go into the experience even though I don't know everything that is being said (I do understand a tiny bit though) But when I do that, and just get lost in it, I feel something very powerfully present there, that I never felt anywhere else in my life!!!  My aim is that in 4 years time when I finish my military career, I want to take Amrit.  I have 4 years to progress step by step until I am ready.  (also note I plan to wear a dastaar at that time). 

I have never been so happy and fulfilled as I have been since I made the step to follow Sikhi...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *



Akasha said:


> I have never been so happy and fulfilled as I have been since I made the step to follow Sikhi...



May Waheguru bless all of us with the Ananda and passion for Sikhi Jio...

wahmundawahmundawahmunda


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: This is going to be addictive *



Ishna said:


> Yep that would be me with my blonde hair and clutzy manner with the chunni!  I can wear dark blue and possibly dark green but dark red just looks weird on me.  My favourite suit is dark red and brown but it doesn't fit me anymore   My usual one is mostly white with a dark purple swirl pattern and glitter on it.
> 
> Thoughts?



Ishna, I was thinking, Blond hair would look good with tones that are creams / tans / browns.  In fact I have seen salwar kameez with all those colours mixed together!  It's a colour scheme that really works for anyone because it's neutral.  (not unlike wearing khaki pants with a white t-shirt)  So add dark browns to that list above as long as it's mixed with more neutral colours like tans and creams...fawn yellows maybe too.  Best part about those colours mixed together is they look really great with gold accents!


----------



## Ishna (Aug 12, 2012)

Whoops, I meant to say my favourtie suit is dark BLUE and brown!!! my bad

Akashaji, I find it tricky to find suits that are neutral colours - most of the ones in the shops here are bright colours.  I find I can wear most pastel colours though.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 31, 2012)

So I now have 4 Punjabi Suits :grinningkaur:

This is my newest, given to me by one of the Kaurs who had a bunch of extras.... I wouldn't normally choose turquoise blue, but I don't think it looks too bad after all...


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahaha Akasha ji you are lucky to have caring and sharing sisters !! peacesignkaur


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 1, 2012)

Akasha Ji

Waheguru Bless you !

You, in your pic look like an inspiration to other Sikh Girls who do not prefer/like Punjabi suits  ..

Gurfateh !


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 1, 2012)

itsmaneet said:


> Akasha Ji
> 
> Waheguru Bless you !
> 
> ...




Awe thank you so much!  I want to immerse myself totally in Sikhi, and when I go to the Gurdwara I feel I blend in more wearing salwar kameez because all the other women (except a few younger teen girls) all wear them.  And besides, western pants are not comfortable sitting on the floor cross legged... even loose khakis... and I want to concentrate on why I am there, and not why I am uncomfortable... 

Having said that though, I really do like Punjabi Suits!  I like how they are modest, yet very elegant and pretty (and some are very ornate with beadwork, embroidery etc), and they look good on pretty much everyone.


----------



## Ishna (Jun 26, 2013)

So I'm going to do some work on the cash desk at a fundraiser ball in a couple months. I have no good going out clothes left in my wardrobe. The best I currently own is a heavily sequined salwar kameez I bought to attend a wedding a while ago. In colours as recommended by Akasha ji. :grinningkaur: I'll take a snap and post it next day or so.

Its a black tie, international dinner event, run by my employer. Am I brave enough to wear the suit? Only a couple of colleagues have seen me in one, sneaking from the office to the car on the way to evening diwan. They were all pretty stoked with it and said I should wear it at work more often.

If i was to wear the suit to this event, I would need to wear the dupatta securely aside, pleated, over the shoulder and tied at the hip, as I need to move around quickly and be focused for long periods of time. Do you think this would be ok to wear in that style to something so formal?

I hope people won't think I'm playing dressups. I can hear "gee I didn't know it was a costume party"... Maybe I should just wear something western and boring. Gah, worlds colliding again. But it really is quite a nice suit.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jun 26, 2013)

Ishna Ji,

One way I found that you can get around wearing Indian clothes and not having to worry about people thinking things like that is.... if your kameez is not overly long, you can actually wear many of them with jeans or even plain leggings, and without the dupatta / chunni.  That way its just a dressy tunic top / kurti.  Doesnt work if the kameez is super long though.  But anything above knees length should be ok.


----------



## Kamala (Jun 27, 2013)

Akasha you really look like a beautiful Indian in your picture!


----------



## namritanevaeh (May 29, 2014)

Akasha said:


> This weekend (today to Sunday) is India Fest here... lots of food, clothes, jewellery, and entertainment.  A few weekends ago I bought a punjabi suit to wear at the Gurdwara because they are comfortable, and because I stuck out like a sore thumb being the only woman in western clothes there... Well, I bought another one today from the same lady (she is also a Sikh) and well, she also asked me if I would be part of her 'fashion show' on stage at the India Fest on Sunday afternoon after the Gurdwara service!  I was astonished!!!!!!!  I asked her if me being white as a ghost mattered...LOL she told me lots of white western women come into her store because Indian clothes are so beautiful and comfortable, but she said most can't pull it off - it just doesn't look right.  Well she told me (her words) that I must have Punjabi in my soul..... because the way I carry myself wearing anything I tried on of hers, plus my figure suits it.  Anyway, this is the one I bought, and so I have another suit for wearing to the Gurdwara so I can alternate.  (and I also have to wear it at the Festival on the catwalk on Sunday LOL)  This one is a bit more dressy though than the other one I bought, because the entire front is beadwork!! It's my fav colours together... burgundys, browns, greens... and kind of gold detailing over top and the beadwork is all gold tones...  Anyway what do you think?  Can I pull it off at the show?? How about at the Gurdwara?  Will I fit in?? btw the pants are Patialla in burgundy.  The chunni also has some little bits of beadwork on it too.... it's so beautiful... the pic (and my pasty body) do not do it justice!
> 
> Anyway, I can see me buying Indian clothes being addictive



I can't see the photo. :-(


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jun 5, 2014)

This post was from awhile ago so the photo link may not be valid anymore... it was uploaded to a free photo site. Anyway, I found the absolute BEST trick for keeping chunni in place...........dastar! Since I have been tying dastar, the chunni when I wear it (at gurdwara) does not slide off at all, and even if did, I would not panic since I have the dastar! And they really look good together, but I guess I am biased!   I actually tie dastar all the time now... I transitioned from just at the gurdwara on Sundays to all the time (except in military uniform at work, which I am currently fighting... believe it or not, Canadian Forces Dress Instructions allows MALE Sikhs to tie turban in uniform, but only says for females to tie heair in a bun and wear normal CF headdress - I can't believe it has not ever come up before, so I MAY be the very first Sikh woman in Canadian Forces to tie turban in uniform soon!!)


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jun 9, 2014)

Personally, I have always been unwilling to suffer to be beautiful. No high heels. No tight jeans. Fortunately, Punjabi suits are incredibly comfortable and beautiful, too. 

I see no reason why any woman wouldn't be able to carry one off. Bheinji Akasha is absolutely gorgeous...and that same turquoise would be perfect on a blonde, too. 

I just saw the one with black dastaar and reddish chunni. Stunning!

I have long felt that the only thing I can  keep on my head is hair. I use a scarf all the time, usually smaller than a chunni. It's mostly the fabric. Silky looks nice and feels good against the skin, but won't even begin to stay on. 

Dastaar is absolutely the best. I'd tie if I were able. I look forward to seeing you in CF with dastaar. Canada is very supportive of gender equality and I'm certain you can prevail. If necessary, I'm sure Sikh Coalition would go to bat for you.

Canada is coolo.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 6, 2016)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Personally, I have always been unwilling to suffer to be beautiful. No high heels. No tight jeans. Fortunately, Punjabi suits are incredibly comfortable and beautiful, too.
> 
> I see no reason why any woman wouldn't be able to carry one off. Bheinji Akasha is absolutely gorgeous...and that same turquoise would be perfect on a blonde, too.
> 
> ...



Its funny looking back on this now LOL. 

Actually World Sikh Organization Canada helped me. Bhai Balpreet Singh Ji.  He is legal counsel for them and works on these sorts of cases.  have been tying dastar for 2 years now continuously every day. And prior to that, on weekends at Gurdwara for about 6 months prior. The story made Times India in print! I actually had half a page  I still can't believe it!  Please note, I have changed my name legally taking a Sikh name (I had to have Kaur in my legal documents prior to marriage and I also took a first name since I was taking Amrit as well).  So I am legally Harkiran Kaur in my passport etc.









 

And here I am in uniform at Indiafest 2015 in Halifax, Canada - representing the Defence Visible Minority Advisory Group (I am a member of the advisory group)


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 7, 2016)

I wonder how soon you'll be offered a cabinet position!


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 11, 2016)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> Its funny looking back on this now LOL.
> 
> Actually World Sikh Organization Canada helped me. Bhai Balpreet Singh Ji.  He is legal counsel for them and works on these sorts of cases.  have been tying dastar for 2 years now continuously every day. And prior to that, on weekends at Gurdwara for about 6 months prior. The story made Times India in print! I actually had half a page  I still can't believe it!  Please note, I have changed my name legally taking a Sikh name (I had to have Kaur in my legal documents prior to marriage and I also took a first name since I was taking Amrit as well).  So I am legally Harkiran Kaur in my passport etc.
> 
> ...



Wow awesome  do you have to wear the army badge on your dastar though?


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Oct 11, 2016)

Sikhilove said:


> Wow awesome  do you have to wear the army badge on your dastar though?



Awe thanks! Not army, it's Navy. And yes, its mandatory as the cap badge is part of the uniform.


----------



## Original (Oct 12, 2016)

Harkiran Kaur - you make us proud !


----------

